# Add an Acekard loader section to the DL center please



## Destructobot (Jul 8, 2008)

We have a forum for Acekard like we do for the other flashcarts, so we ought to have a section in the download center for Acekard loaders like we do for the other flashcarts.


----------



## Normmatt (Jul 8, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> We have a forum for Acekard like we do for the other flashcarts, so we ought to have a section in the download center for Acekard loaders like we do for the other flashcarts.



Not sure if this should be a separate topic but shouldn't the Acekard forum be renamed from "Acekard RPG" to just "Acekard" or something.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 8, 2008)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Not sure if this should be a separate topic but shouldn't the Acekard forum be renamed from "Acekard RPG" to just "Acekard" or something.


This too.


----------



## Normmatt (Jul 11, 2008)

Any news on this?


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, I have an Acekard 2 but there is no forum for it.


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 18, 2008)

I really wish someone would rename the forum and add an Acekard section in the DL database.


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 19, 2008)

+1

The forum rename is cosmetic, but a section in the DL centre would make it a lot easier to find stuff.


----------



## Bri (Aug 30, 2008)

Cosmetic or not, there are still posts in the general discussion because owners of Acekard 2's didn't know if they should post in the Acekard RPG forum about an Acekard 2.

-Bri


----------

